

Julython 2013 - martinp
http://www.julython.org

======
davefp
I like the idea, but adding post-commit hooks to my repos is a big barrier to
entry for me.

~~~
zhemao
I mean, they could add a form on their website that uses OAuth to add the
webhook to your repository for you, but what would that accomplish? It'd
probably still involve the same amount of clicking. What exactly do you find
annoying about adding a webhook? Is it a UI problem?

